# Airbus A319



## ArturianDude001 (Nov 8, 2016)

I see here a lot of likers of Airbus.
So, I would like to share by this model
Airbus a319 made from ceiling tiles
How do you see it?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2016)

You have some mad skills son!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2016)

Good work!


----------



## chuter (Nov 12, 2016)

Having worked on A320s for 25 years all I can say is ... 


... why?


----------



## ArturianDude001 (Nov 17, 2016)

25 years? Are you serious?


----------



## chuter (Nov 27, 2016)

ArturianDude001 said:


> 25 years? Are you serious?




*hangs head*

... well ... to ge honest ... a slight exaggeration. We (UAL) bought our first Airbus' in 1993, so it's actually been 23 years. We were quite literally shocked when we heard the official announcement at a basewide meeting in SFO's Dock 1. I took the liberty of skipping the actual math when I posted.

As of September I work on a scheduled drop-in line so I don't work on A319/A320 exclusively anymore.


----------

